

Ask HN: Product launch strategy?  - codyguy

Is there a tried and tested software product launch strategy? Are there people for hire who work with startups on this?<p>I've read those hack the press posts, but there's got to be more to it than just the press. Right?
======
Roelven
Check out ep36 of the Talentopoly podcast: How to get traction for your
projects.
[http://podcast.talentopoly.com/post/29027950189/episode-36-h...](http://podcast.talentopoly.com/post/29027950189/episode-36-how-
to-get-traction-for-your-projects)

~~~
codyguy
thanks.

------
partymon
Related: how to 'hack' the press thread.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4495786>

~~~
codyguy
yep. read that. thanks. there must be more to it than just the press?

